# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for September 2011

## Mancon

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Walk on Water

Advanced Task - Control 2/4 of the elements (Fire, water, earth, and air)

----------


## MadMonkey

These sound really fun! I don't think I got my wings last month even though I did the basic task but thats okay cuz atleast I did it. This month I will try to do both of these and I think I will try all 4 elements.

----------


## nina

> I don't think I got my wings last month even though I did the basic task but thats okay cuz atleast I did it. This month I will try to do both of these and I think I will try all 4 elements.



Sorry about that, we had a changeover of TotM management, so granting wings might have sort of fell through the cracks last month. But the DGs have it back on track now.  :smiley: 

Great tasks, good luck everyone!  ::flyaway::

----------


## Taffy

This is great, I wanted to do the basic task anyway. Killing two birds with one stone I guess. Should be fun.

----------


## Kitties

The advanced task is something I've been meaning to try for a while. Definitely gonna give those a shot. c:

----------


## Avalanche

Alright, I'm in. However it is currently 1:43am here so I think I may have screwed myself over here for tonights effort by staying up too late.

Still, I'm going to try both tasks.

I mean really,

How hard can it be?

----------


## Fedd

Sounds fun! Element control is something i have always liked   ::banana::

----------


## Amity

Welcome, Dream Guide Team! 
These tasks are awesome!! I'm glad they're focused on testing your abilities/powers again; the last few seemed to be lacking that element. Haha, awful pun not intended...
I'm really looking forward to completing these, thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, interesting. Both of these tasks will be a breeze for me--that is, if I am able to have another lucid dream soon. Blasted dry spell...

----------


## Puffin

When I finally get that blasted high-level lucid, I'll try out the advanced task. Question though; can you physically manipulate the elements (ie. blasting a piece of the ground towards someone or setting your own hand on fire using a lighter, to then set off an explosion by touching gasoline)? Or is it just mental manipulation?

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Woo! I'm gunna nail the basic task for sure, and I've already had experience with fire, water and ice! This month I'm going to finish both  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hmm.. I think I will try the advanced lucid task, I've been meaning to have a dream fight for a while now, so I guess I'll use fire and wind for it  ::D: 
If I get lucid that is :L

----------


## Guardian24

I actually remembered a dream since starting this site. That is so crazy for me. I usually remember about one or two a year. I've only had one Lucid dream and I wasn't really in control. It involved me fighting the bride from Kill bill with giant plastic spoons and stopping animals from raining from the sky. I was really only semi-lucid. So I don't count it. Anyway I'm going to try.

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck to all!

----------


## SilverDreams

First attempt at task of the month. I'll give the basic task a try. I have a month to do it, right?  ::lol::

----------


## Avalanche

Well, nothing last night. Well I say nothing, but I did look at my hands and my left had 3 fingers, but since at the time I was "playing a video game demo", I thought that the game changed the room I was in, and that the hand oddity was just part of the game...

Then I grilled some bacon and my dad knocked on my door and said he was going to help me buff up.

So yeah, good and bad. I finally did a reality check after quite a while since my first lucid, but I didn't think of it as I should have. But still, that's progress.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I see PercyLucid WITHOUT wings! It's the apocalypse! Just kidding, I know he's got this down. 

Anyway...these are cool tasks. I will have to look forward to trying them. I've already done waterbending in a lucid before...or was it lucid...? Oh who cares? Not like it applies to this. Besides I have to bend two elements. This should be fun. I'll also walk on water. But now I must figure out how to fit this in with the Task of the Year...

----------


## Fedd

had my first attempt at this last night ^^ 
i cant remember what happened before in the dream, but i did a nose plug and i was in my parents flat. 
i walked a few steps when i realized i had not stabilized at all.. so i stopped and found a ton of little items.. small bottles with showering gel and some other stuff, i grabbed a few and inspected them for a few seconds.. my clarity increased pretty dramatically. 
The bottle of shower gel reminded me of the task of the month.. so i went into the bathroom, as it was the only place i could think of where i could find water quickly. 
When I entered the bathroom there was an oddly shaped bathtub with a little water in it.. maybe 15cm high. 
I felt fairly comfortable that I could at least increase the amount of water with my mind, so I put my hands near the water, put some willpower into it and and let the water rise.

When the bathtub was more or less full I tried to walk on the surface of the water, but didnt really manage. I floated for a short moment, but I didnt have supreme confidence that I could walk on the water, so I just slowly fell into the tub. The water was warm but not really wet, which was weird. 
Anyway I think I was pretty much lying there.. then I thought about the fact that I was in a similar position in bed and i started to loose the dream.

Not really sucessful, but the first lucid in a while! 
I'll keep at it  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

> When I finally get that blasted high-level lucid, I'll try out the advanced task. Question though; can you physically manipulate the elements (ie. blasting a piece of the ground towards someone or setting your own hand on fire using a lighter, to then set off an explosion by touching gasoline)? Or is it just mental manipulation?



Good luck! Either should be fine.

----------


## Puffin

Okay, awesome.

I recalled a dream last night, and was on the brink of becoming lucid enough to remember the task... I was aware enough to summon a really nice black convertible (dubbed the "Cobra") and jump off a balcony, but... Ugh. >.<

----------


## flipsyde

OK everyone. I've completed the advanced task. Green is lucid, black is nonlucid.

The dream started in my house. I was sitting on the couch when I noticed that on top of this orange thing on my table was a very strange looking crab. I walked over to examine it when it began scuttling away, which startled the hell out of me. Then this crab started spawning more and more crabs of all different colors. The began to occupy most of the space in my house, which was most disconcerting. The crabs began to form groups in which they launched metal hunting bbs at me which in the dream felt extremely painful. I began running down my basement stairs when I realized that they were in the basement as well. Before fear took over, I thought, "This cannot be possible, I am dreaming." 

I calmly walked back to the main group of crabs and used the famous dragon ball kamehahmeha (sp?) on them. Then I opened my back sliding door and walked outside. I then remembered the advanced task of the month. I stomped on the ground to bend the earth and I ended up creating trees which shot majestically out of the ground. I super jumped on to the tallest of the trees I had created and on top I set my arms on fire and began launching fire into the sky. However, this fire actually felt like it was burning my arms, so i bent water around them to cool them off. I then decided to try another thing which I remembered which was letting another place form around me. I wanted to go to new york, and it was as easy as that.

This dream takes up about six more pages of a journal and normally I would write the rest but I have shittons of work to do today  :Sad: . If you guys want I can post more later...

----------


## Avalanche

Nice job, that sounds pretty cool. I think the way I'm going to do it is teleport to somewhere outside and then just do each in turn, by imagining a source and then manipulating it. I'm going to try all 4, and then with the water I will make a pond or something and walk on it. That's the plan anyway.

----------


## Marm

Advanced task completed. 

It was a few minutes past 2am and I felt tired so I turned off the lights and fell asleep. 
Moments later I was wide awake and in my living room and it was sunny outside - this obviously came across as a strange phenomenon because from my perspective, it felt like I had just fallen asleep only a few seconds ago. I was a bit confused so I walked around the room a little bit whilst fidgeting with something in my hands. As my thumb brushed my index finger, a bright crimson spark formed. I was speechless... (well.. I wasn't speaking in the first place). I concentrated and tried to reproduce that same effect again but to no avail. I clapped my hands together and a bright spark formed again. After a few minutes of trying and failed so I starting clenching my fists in frustration. Then I felt a searing pain between my fingers. I was suprised to see that my right palm was charred. I was suddenly hit by a thought - "Have I somehow learned how to generate fire at will? ... Nah don't be ridiculous, if I could then how come I can't do it now?" After a while I thought about the fire triangle (a model for understanding the basic ingredients of fire - which is fuel, heat and oxygen). I realised that everytime I generated a spark, it was caused by friction (the act of rubbing my fingers together) or when I absorb kinetic energy. After realising this, I snapped my fingers as well as I could and thought "IGNITE" at the same time and a huge pillar of flame erupted outwards, seemlingly from nowhere, and tore a gigantic whole through the walls of my living room. Normally, seeing my house reduced to this sort of state would cause me to go mental but for some reason I couldn't stop smiling. I felt pretty happy with myself. 

Now this part I found very peculiar because it felt as if I was in the dream for weeks on end when I woke up. Now back to the story:

After what felt like weeks of "training," a notion just randomly popped into my head - By rubbing my fingers together, I was actually manipulating the concentration of oxygen in the air surrounding, raising its density to a level at which it becomes combustible and creating narrow pathways of oxygen through which I can direct the ensuing flame birthed by the spark. So I was in fact controlling both fire and air, as these elements are so intertwined. 

I can't really remember what happened after I had this idea in chronological order. For some reason I was at Mt. Rushmore (where the faces of several US Presidents are sculpted onto the cliff-face) at sunset out of the blues a ninja with glowing eyes started attacking me.

He moved towards me in order to strike me with his sword. I barely managed to get out of the way. As I snapped my fingers he waved his sword briefly and stopped me from creating a fire. So all I could do was try to dodge his attacks. I felt the gust of wind caused by the insanely fast motion of the sword everytime it approached me. The quick slashing of his sword must be changing the air current, disrupting the ignition reaction. I felt scared... I couldn't manipulate the air's composition when its constantly in flux. Even if I managed to pull off a flame, it wouldn't have any accuracy. He moved in once again, this time for the killing blow. I crouched and placed my hands firmly on the ground beneath me and started melting it. Almost instantaneously, the ground ahead of me became a an unstable molten mass and he sank right into it. 

The next thing I knew, I was in my bed and it was morning.  :smiley:

----------


## zhineTech

^^^ dig the scientific dream reasoning.

im in for a go this month. i have water walked and air bent in non-luicds before, so i think i can get these without too much trouble.

----------


## Ancient

I'm thinking the advanced will be easier for me than the basic.  I've never had any problem controlling elements, but I foresee a few problems convincing myself that I can walk on water.  Manipulating fire will be easy (throw a fireball!  ::D:  ),  manipulating wind will be easy (make a tornado/whirlwind!  ::D:  ) and then I'm done.  I'll give water and earth a try as well just to see what I can do.  I'll see about molding earth into a small stone golem or similar such creature, and create a high powered jetstream of water to cut through something.

----------


## sharkanana

I think it would be amusing to summon Jesus to help me walk on water.

----------


## Hyu

I'm going to attempt both tasks.
I have walked on water many times, so I'll probably focus more on the advanced task.
I'm quite confident about these, seeing as they overlap with things I do naturally in my dreams.

I'm horrible at remembering my goals though,
but this is a good occasion to work on that.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*Complete!

I was APing and I flew through a stream, I rose up and landed on it and walked back to shore.

I was flying near my house and I began to control the clouds with a strong wind, I made it rain. (the 2 elements water and air)

For extra credit I was skating on top of a hill, I walked up to the back of a moving van and set it on fire with my hands, it was a lot of fun!*

----------


## Twoshadows

I seem to be ready to get back on track for doing the Tasks of the Month. I used to do them all the time, but just stopped a while back. The tasks for this month seem to be exactly the kinds of things I like to do in LDs--so all the better.



I did a WBTB. As I lay in bed about to go back to sleep I had every intention of having a lucid dream and completing the Task of the Month of controling the elements. That positive thinking paid off.

Lucid Dream:

I was looking out over *Lake Powell*. It was dusk and the lake was mostly in shadows, but it wasn't too dark yet. I already knew I was dreaming. I wanted a better view of the lake so I made my vision rise (I say this because I was not aware of my body or myself flying). In the past I have often had difficulty viewing an area as I flew upward. But I felt very pleased the lake stayed very clear and in focus as my view of it changed. Soon I had a great view of the South end of the Lake. I could see Lone Rock, Wahweap, and Castle Rock.

I remembered that I was going to do the *Task of the Month*. The Task is to *control 2 of the 4 elements*. I wanted to control water and fire, but I also wanted to try to do air. I looked at the lake and knew it would be good for the controlling water part. But suddenly I really wanted to do air first. I had wanted to try to form a tornado. And then I looked again at the lake and wondered what it would be like to make a tornado and then set it down on the water and see if I could then form a water spout.

So I concentrated on a place above Wahweap Bay.* I made a tornado*. It was a little hard to see, but I knew it was there. I carefully lowered it down onto the surface of the water. At first I didn't see anything happen. Then I saw the surface of the water start to move in a circular pattern. Then I saw this large area of water lift and spin up into the air. And then suddenly there was a *very large water spout* swirling and spinning way up into the air.

I felt proud of myself and considered that a success. I then took myself down to the ground and decided to start a fire with my mind. I had done that several times before and knew that I would have no problem with it. I saw that I was standing next to a stone cabin. There was a clump of dead grass in front of me. I figured that that would be a good place for a fire. I looked at the grass and willed a fire to start. Then I remembered that it was so much easier if I pointed my finger at it while I concentrated. I lifted my finger and* instantly the little grass clump ignited*. I just stood there for a time and watched the fire burn until the grass was completely consumed by the fire.

I wanted to do more, but at this point my dream ended.

----------


## Puffin

Good job guys, keep it up!

----------


## nayrki

So, I haven't been on here, and I wasn't aware that this was the task of the month, but I kinda did both of them at once.

I was dreaming that I was a low-ranking enlisted sailor on an aircraft carrier. Some shadowy UN diplomat had taken charge of the ship, but was completely incompetent. The general in charge ( I don't know why it was a general and not an admiral) was nowhere to be found, and everything was starting to fall apart. The smaller ship which had been our escort had been ordered off on some sort of suicide mission that seemingly had no purpose.
I decided to go up my chain of command, and called the Secretary of the Navy. He told me that this was completely unauthorized, and that the operation should be stopped immediately. However, due to the UN guy's incompetence, the radio was down and the other ship was unreachable.
By this time, I had realized that I was an Immortal (in most of my lucids, i'm not aware that its a dream but I am aware that I am an immortal being with whatever powers I can imagine), but I didn't want the enemy to know yet, so I decided flying was not a good idea.

_So instead, I jumped down onto the ocean. I put down my hands palms first on the water, and something like lava came flowing from my hands. The ocean became like smooth ice, except with fire glowing from underneath it. I enabled my super-speed, and began to run across the surface as fast as I could, until I got to the other ship._

Once I got to the other ship, I found the officer in charge, and told him some made up code words, while willing him to obey. I ordered him to turn the ship around and return to the carrier and take charge. Then, the boat turned around and began cruising back towards the carrier. This boat was quite fast, and I knew that I wouldn't be able to run as fast as it could, so I put my hands out and made the wooshing sound effect to stop time. I then ran across the fire-ice back to the aircraft carrier, which was now on fire due to the sabotage of the diplomat.

Thats about all I remember of the dream, but it was pretty cool because it was the first time I've had a visual effect of having anything flow from my hands or be created while I was watching

----------


## Marm

> ^^^ dig the scientific dream reasoning.
> 
> im in for a go this month. i have water walked and air bent in non-luicds before, so i think i can get these without too much trouble.



Lol thanks.

I'm actually very curious as to how I was able to think like that in a dream. This is a very important experience for me because I've always thought that in a dream, logical thinking is almost non-existent.

----------


## Marm

I did the advanced task yesterday and this is the basic task completed (ironically this event happened against my will):

I was on very nice sandy beach with lots of people lying down, trying to sunbathe. At first I did the same, I sat on the warm, white sand and looked into the distant blue sky. Strangely, there were two enormous celestial bodies in the direction I was looking at but no-one found it the least bit odd. At this point I sort of knew that this was in fact not reality. Upon realising this, I thought "what the heck, lets just go nuts" and started sprinting towards the water. As I was closing the distance between myself and the water, the sky darkened rapidly and soon brilliantly lit stars filled the night sky. The moon also came up overhead and illuminated the entire ocean. The water was now emitting a sort of bioluminescent blue. I carried on running, and as I reached the edge I tried to jump into it to make a splash. But to my complete amazement I just bounced and slid on top of the water; I didn't even sink into it one bit. I touched the water to ensure that it had the properties of water, which it did. I tried to use my weight to force myself into the water but it simply didn't happen. I found myself on the surface and not even a bit wet. So I stood up and started walking. Within seconds I fell because the surface was extremely slippery. I tried a few more times, managing to stay upright for mere moments before toppling once again. Eventually I gave up and decided to do what penguins do - belly slide. It was definitely the most fun I've had for a while. On that surface I experienced little to no friction and I just kept on sliding. Eventually this dream world started to fade and became more and more blurred.  

I woke up and sighed.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*thanks for updating the rewards so fast 
I finally got my wings back!*

----------


## Marm

^He's got 2 wings, oh my god.

----------


## flipsyde

I feel so proud I've only been doing this for a month  ::D:

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to fulfill both the Basic Task and the Advanced Task in a single dream. This is the first time I have ever deliberately visited violence upon a dream character(s), albeit in self-defense. Anyhow, the lucid portion of the dream is highlighted in blue, the Basic Task in green, the Advanced Task in purple.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 6.5.2011


My memories of the beginning portion of the dream are currently too hazy to write down.
Mid dream, I spent an unknown time period playing with a dog in one of mine previous houses. I do not own a pet in real life--yet despite the apparent anomalies, I was not able to become lucid.
At some point, somebody pounded on the front door. I peeked through a slim glass window next to the door to see a man with curly red hair wearing all black. In his left hand was a pistol. I remember him shouting a threat through the door, but I did not respond. Eventually, the door flung open--but before the man could enter, I spun around the corner and drove my heel into his right kneecap, sending him tumbling down the porch steps. I picked up the pistol he dropped, and upon doing so saw a man in a nearby truck readying his firearm. As he shot at me, I ran back inside, shut the door, and beckoned the dogs (apparently there were two of them) to follow me up the stairs. We made our way to the master bedroom, and as I prepared to defend the house, I suddenly realized I was dreaming, and my fear abruptly vanished.
Knowing now that I was in no danger, I quitted the master bedroom and came face to face with the man I saw in the truck. He wore a black trench coat, black boots, and a black fedora, and was of above average height. Before he could open fire on me, I swung my arm in a slashing gesture, slicing the man in two with an unseen energy blade. As the invisible blade cut through the man, both halves of his body disintegrated, leaving nothing behind. I approached the stairs and saw two more people--a man and a woman wearing similar clothing to that of the red-haired man I saw previously--near the foot of the staircase. At this point I suddenly remembered the Dream Views monthly task. Upon remembering, I raised both of my hands, palms open, and conjured a whirlwind that sent the man and the woman flying up the stairs and past me. The wind spell did not seriously injure or kill the two, but it left them fairly disoriented. Immediately after, two more men wearing trench coats and fedoras appeared at the foot of the staircase. Before they opened fire, I conjured a ball of flame in mine right hand and hurled it toward the space between them. As it reached its destination, the fireball exploded, knocking both men to the floor and engulfing them in flame. As the two men thrashed about, I descended down the stairs and turned my attention to the kitchen sink. I extended my right hand, palm open, towards the filled sink and willed the water to hover and amplify. Like a giant, bloated snake, the huge glob of water then slithered toward and curled around the two men, putting out the fires engulfing them. Once that was done with, I walked on top of the floating stream of water and rode it like a surf board out the house. As I made my way outside, I tried to conjure an earthquake, but failed to do so. Very soon after the attempt, I fell back into non lucidity.

----------


## PercyLucid

> I see PercyLucid WITHOUT wings! It's the apocalypse! Just kidding, I know he's got this down. 
> 
> Anyway...these are cool tasks. I will have to look forward to trying them. I've already done waterbending in a lucid before...or was it lucid...? Oh who cares? Not like it applies to this. Besides I have to bend two elements. This should be fun. I'll also walk on water. But now I must figure out how to fit this in with the Task of the Year...



Hhahahahaha.... Yeah, I completed it last night, but did not have time to update!  Will be in a little bit!

All wings are updated, everybody should be winged. Let me know if I missed someone.

----------


## Avalanche

You missed me, I didn't get my wings.

Oh yeah, I didn't do the tasks yet. Is that a problem?

----------


## PercyLucid

Here is my dream!

05.09.2011Freaking out a landlady and creating a hurricane (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Hi folks!
No time no see!!!  I have been extremely badly trampled with work.  I lot changed in my life (in a good way) and now I finally have time for what I like!
I am going to start recording dreams again.  In a switch of PCs, I've lost my old journal file (but not at DV) so I will start a brand new one today!

I will start out with the ToTM completed:

I was in downtown trying to use my covert camera for a customer service evaluation at a Property Management Office.  The button camera was very flaky and did not start.  I checked out the DVR and I could hear one of my mp3 files I use while I am giving a healing to a client.  I started to worry the video would malfunction and record the music.  I went to the property's restroom to check it out. My shirt was full with wires and buttons... I started to freak out so I walked away from the properly.  

Suddenyl, I realized that it made no sense.  I was annoyed of about how fool I was becoming in this dream and checked my hands to rub to my subconscious I realized I was dreaming.  12 fingers.

I entered the property once more without worring about the camera, however, I was not 100% grounded in the dream. I though, "If I record in the dream, will my DVR record it in the Physical plane?"  I started the tour with the Agent and when she showed me the pool, I realized that it made no sense that my recording could go from the dream to the physical plane.  I told the Agent I was going to show her something. I recalled the advance task of the dream and walked towards the pool.  The Agent told me I was going to ruin my hidden camera (funny how subconscious work, I real life, the camera is covert, but in the dream plane, both my camera and the Agent came from my subconscious, lol)  I laughed and kept walking.  Suddenly, I felt my feet wet, but I knew I was not going to sink.  I walked around the pool and the Agent turned dumb. She stopped being smart and started to just stare at me.  

I walked towards the agent and realized that I still needed to the basic one.  I started to create a PSI ball and focused on ICE.  After a few seconds, I had a ice-ball in my hands. I flung it to the Agent.  When it arrived to her face, it was snow instead of ice.  
I focused on wind. I already used pyrokinesis and already moved land, so I wanted to try something I never did.  I once more focused on a PSI ball and focused on wind.  I could see a yellow ball within my hands that moved pretty fast, I focused on it starting to grow.  Suddenly, the trees started to move abruptly.  I tried to increase the intensity of the wind and knock down a wind. I was not successful, however, I broke several of its branches. 

When I realized I completed both the basic and advanced task, I woke up.

----------


## yuppie11975

Advanced task complete! I want to thank mancon and puffin for all their help, they're amazing!  ::D: 
I'm in my parents room, and somehow I become lucid! I walk into my kitchen and see my family. I wake up pretty much.

I'm in office kind of place, and this girl britanny who I dislike, is being extremly irritating. I finally shout out "Why are you being so weird today!?" She shrugs, and then it hits me. "unless I'm dreaming" I say, smiling.
I do a reality check, and I become lucid! Britanny's definetely not happy, "I don't want you to become lucid ever again" She says seriously, in a creepy deep voice. I remember TOTM! I see all these people on chairs working at their office. I repeat to myself "I'm the master of my dreams, I'm in control" I do a hand movement, and shout "yaaaah!" and a massive burst of wind knocks all these people off their chairs!" I laugh. I wake up.

I'm in my back yard, and me and some random are running down to the house next to me, every time we get there, these little native people try shooting us with arrows! We do this several times, and finally this massive dog thing comes out! Starting to attack me! I become lucid when it does, and I smile. I start flying in the air, and kicking it. and my dream starts getting a bit furry. I stopped time, which I thought was really cool, and stabalized! I consider killing it, with time stopped, but I remember TOTM and decide to use fire! I unstop time, and it starts charging at me, I launch off the ground, and try to throw fire out of my palms, no success! D:
I click my fingers, and my hand lights up weakly. I thrust it into the huge dog's eyes, and it shrieks in pain. It lies wounded on the floor, and I fly higher, Put my hands on top of each other, and focus, my hands start to feel warm, I let excitment fill through me, and charge a massive fire burst at the dog! It dissapears. I want to burn the house down, because our neighbours are terrible. I hear "Please don't burn our house down" But I don't really care, but while I'm hovering in the air (Kicking my legs to stay afloat) I realise I can't get fire  :Sad: 
I wake up!

I'm really proud of myself  ::D:

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, there seems to have been a slight mistake--instead of granting me permission to the "Completed Advanced Lucid Task" group, I was instead placed in the "Completed Lucid Task of the Year" club, which I have never done.

----------


## AndresLD

I think I'm back, I will give these a shot  :smiley:

----------


## micke

Hmm got my first 2 lucids today, so this will be a pretty hard task :smiley:

----------


## Marm

> I feel so proud I've only been doing this for a month



Well done  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

Completed the basic task last night.
I was trying to think of the advanced task but i couldn't, i thought it was something else so i did that, and i did the basic (i only read these one time, at the very beginning so my memory was faulty)

I had already been lucid in the dream for a while, there was a pool behind these apartments, and i was like "oh yeah, task." and i started attempting to walk on water, but i fell in. I was like, lolwtf. And like flew up to the surface and landed atop the water, i just casually walked across the water to the other side.
nonchalant.
bam

----------


## Hyu

I planned on doing both of them during an afternoon nap WILD today.
Unfortunately I failed miserably and got distracted by a curious looking butterfly right when I entered the dream. ~_~

Lets see if I have more luck tonight.

----------


## Marm

> Completed the basic task last night. bam



Nice Erii, nice.

----------


## StaySharp

The tasks certainly sound like fun, maybe this'll be my lucky month and I'll be able to finally give it a go. If not I will try them as soon as I become lucid anyway since they also sound like good practice.

----------


## cytotoxicT

Basic attempted; advanced completed  ::D: 

I walk down a white hallway that gently slopes downward. I remembered the tasks so I try to imagine a body of water ahead of me. As I look up, I see the edge of a pool. I round the corner and there is an indoor water park. There are fake trees everywhere and I smell chlorine. I stand next to the shallow end of this pool. I thought I would rather test this out in shallow water. I go to where it is around 1 ft. deep, and I imagine the sensation of stepping forward and feeling solid ground for the water. I step forward and sink. Although I am up to my calves in water, I don't feel wet. I try it again and still sunk. 

I decided to give the advanced task a try. It seemed easier anyway. I extend my hand and use telekinesis to raise up a string of water. I make it twirl and spin in the air for awhile. Then I wanted to try the fire part. I imagined heat building up in my hand and I trust it forward. I small flame appears but it dissipates quickly. Well that was anti-climactic. 

I go for air next. I get in a fighting like stance and try to condense a ball of air. I shoot it forward at some guy and he gets blown back. He gets back up and starts coming toward me. He looks pretty pissed. Good time to try the earth part. But I look around and I'm still in an indoor water park; I can't see any real earth to use. He is getting close so I give it a shot anyway. I fling my hands at him and expect some large rocks to be launched toward him from behind me. No dice. He is within a few feet so I need to attack him the old fashioned way. I jump forward and land one punch to his face; he goes down. Just then, it starts raining large brown boulders. I rationalize that I must have pulled the boulders from far away so it took awhile for them to get there. After like 5 seconds of giant boulders crashing down, it ends. Somehow there is no debris anywhere.

----------


## Waterknight

Oh wow being The WATERKNIGHT should help me get this months task easily.

----------


## Ametam

I tryed doing the Advanced Task I'm Not Sure If It qualifies Though
Extract From my Dream Journal:




> I thought of TOTM, which was to control 2/4 elements. I stuck my hands in the air and shoot electricity from my fingers. I laughed and jumped over a bit, stuck my hands in a T shape and shot electricity all through out the air. I then realised electricity isn't one of the four elements. I Move to my left a bit and stick my hands strait forward, and shoot fire from them. I see two people and aim my hands strait at them and shoot fire, they roll around on the ground covered in flames (I have often found Fire very hard to control, but I discovered that if I make the sound effects of the thing I'm trying to do, It will happen. A form of voicing your intent to the dream). I try to shoot water from my hands but it doesnt work. A older "wise" person tells me thats not how do to it. He lead me to a puddle and tells me to stcik my foot in it. I do as he commands. He then stands on one leg and kicks the air, shooting water. He then says "Now you try". I stand on my right foot and kick the air. With each kick a ball of water comes out. I kick Four balls of water.
> I think that i should try complete all four of the elements. I move down into the school park, I am unsure of how to manipulate rock. I try forcing it up out of the ground, but nothing happens and I give up. (For some reason, I totally forget about Air)

----------


## Taffy

I attempted the basic task. Sadly it didn't go as planned.




> I looked down to see that I had rolled blades on. I skated forward a little and suddenly remembered the task of the month. I skated towards an in-ground pool that I saw earlier (it must have been a public pool because it was right in the middle of an area of grass to the left of a street.) I wondered if skating across the water would count for the task. I didn't want to waste time taking the roller blades off. Well, either way, I charged towards the pool and tried to run on top of the water, not even getting a step on it. I crashed to the bottom of the pool, still wearing my skates I lost lucidity here and thought I would drown if I didn't get the skates off in time. The dream ended as I was trying to get them off.



However I'm still glad I got as close as I did, remembering the task and even getting lucid is an accomplishment. I'm going to try again (hopefully without skates on).

----------


## ashraen

Knocked out the advanced task thursday night (all 4 eles), and finally had time to journal it online. Still couldn't walk on water! (I've tried before) Frustrating, but controlling the elements made for one of the most fun lucids I've had!

Full DJ entry: Advanced Task DONE!

Relevant portion quoted here:




> I decided to do the TOTM. I have had trouble before walking on water, so I decided to go straight to the advanced.
> 
> I began by summoning some wind, feeling it pick up around me. I started to make it swirl in a giant cyclone around the pond. I jumped into it and let it buffet me upward, riding the cyclone in a circle to the top. I caused it to become more of a whirlpool and let it suck me down to the water, then made it buffet me back up. 
> 
> As I rode along the top of the cyclone, I began shooting fireballs from my hands. At first they were small and hard to see, but slowly I focused on making bigger and bigger fireballs, setting the trees that ringed the pond on fire, continuing to ride around the circumference of the cyclone. I began to manipulate the existing fires in the trees, causing them to grow and jump at my command.
> 
> After awhile, I floated back down and let the cyclone subside. I know I had done 2 elements, but I had planned to go ahead and do all 4 while I was at it, so I went for earth. I walked over to the burger joint drive thru, and saw some cracks in the asphalt. I caused the cracks to widen, and the earth to split apart. I did this several times, including some cracks in front of a car in the drive thru. I opened a large hole underneath the car and caused it (and its occupants, who screamed in terror) to to fall into the earth, closing the hole back up over the top.
> 
> There was a sexy girl standing at the drive thru, so I took a timeout to make some dream lovin 
> ...

----------


## Vesterguard

Some pretty lame control from my part, but managed the Advanced.

30th Shared Dreaming Attempt - Vesterguard's Dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Taterking5

Man, I was able to do the advanced one a few months ago, but it wasn't lucid  :Sad:  . I'll try to do it again though.  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Yata! I attempted both goals, but I can't remember _actually_ finishing the basic, but I certainly remember advanced! I'll type it out from my journal when I get home from school tonight. Finally, I get my wings back!

----------


## Hyu

After 2 failed attempts I finally managed to complete both the basic and the advanced Totm.
They can be found in my DJ (including the failed attempts):

Totm attempts / Hibiscus girl / Destiny - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Basic:




> For some reason I'm a bit nervous as I start walking on the water surface.
> Oddly enough I seem to be afraid to fail, even though I've done it many times before.
> Fortunately, it works flawlessly.
> I walk on the water, deeper into the sea with my arms stretched out for additional balance.



Advanced:




> I look at my right hand and make it catch on fire.
> This is quite straightforwards as I have manipulated fire many times before.
> But what other element could I possibly manipulate?
> Water...? No. That's probably too hard.
> 
> I create an arc of lightning between two of my fingers.
> I think that I have completed the Totm for a moment, but then realize that lighting isn't exactly one of the 4 elements.
> What were the other ones again?
> Fire, Water... Earth? I wouldn't know what to do with earth...
> ...

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job.

You shall be wing'd!

----------


## Ametam

> Awesome job.
> 
> You shall be wing'd!



Don't I get wings?

----------


## Vesterguard

Hey again, managed to get the water walking done and improve the pretty lame water control from the last attempt a bit =P

Sharing with Silas, Smoke-A-"Ton" 2011 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views for full read or

_I am lucid and the dream starts forming. I am in the sea, swimming around unable to get to shore, know I am dreaming, but my vision is blurry and I have limited control. I see light in the horizon out over the water and what would be a sea port town. I eventually stabilise the dream through breathing.

I am waiting for Silas or ”Crusher” (definitely a name with a C, though I will refer to him as Silas from now on) or whatever to get out of the water. I decide to finish off the TotM tasks. Walking on water was simple enough have, but I have to try a bit harder to pull out a ball of water from the ocean mentally, the water keeps rippling where I try and pull out the ball, and sling it maybe 20 metre in a forward arch (this is what I tried to do in the first lucid I had, but got interrupted)._

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Here it is, all typed out and ready to go  ::D: 

The Camping Ground - 34th Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RainbowSigh

I'm going to try to walk on water  ::D:  I've always wanted to walk on water and control the elements, but I always forget to when I get a lucid dream and wake up feeling disappointed in myself for forgetting. I guess I just have to keep repeating it to myself during the day or something to remember.

_"I will walk on water in my next LD. I will walk on water in my next LD. I will walk on water in my next LD."_

Actually, I did control water once (or some sort of blue liquid). I poured a bottle of the liquid and willed it to flow up instead of down (as seen in this dream: The Most Vivid Lucid Dream I've Had In My Life. At that point, it was in fact my longest, vividest lucid dream I'd had.)

----------


## Dark_Merlin

My favourite mantra so far is "I attract dreams which help me achieve my goals of lucid dreaming"
It's worked extremely well for me - and not only does it help you remember your goals it also helps you get lucid  :wink2:

----------


## StonedApe

Did both the advanced and basic tasks last night.

I'm having a hard time remembering the non-lucid part of this dream, I'll eedit this later if I remember more.

I was near this weird looking canal. The water looked yellow from the reflections of the streetlights. In some spots there was carpet leading up to the water, and there were other things that made no sense. These tipped me off that it was a dream, I didn't even RC. I thought "what to do?" and remembered the task of the month. I used my mind to raise the water level(not sure if this counts as controlling the elements but I think it should). Then I walked around on it. I sunk a little at first, the water seemed a little goopy. But I stepped up to the top of it. This is something I've tried many times before and was never able to do it. I succeeded this time because I really focused on the fact that it was a dream and I could do anything if I believed I could.

----------


## AURON

So I'm heading out of my room, and right on the front door, there's a tiny hammer.  I pulled it off, and started manipulating it.  It grew in size, and I felt my power increasing.  I just kept thinking to myself "I'm totally gonna Thor this".  The hammer was about the the size of my palm, and barely stuck out.  I kept thinking about it enlarging.  The hammer increased in size even more.  This metallic looking device was about the size where I wanted it to be.  Just then  the sky, seemingly automatic, started to change.

The sun moved it's way over the horizon, and the stars came out, and the moon rose within seconds.  "The head of the hammer needs to be just a little bit bigger".  I continue manipulating it, as gusts of wind hit me.  All of a sudden I can hear a large noise in real life that ends up waking me up.  :Mad:

----------


## zhineTech

> ... (in most of my lucids, *i'm not aware that its a dream* but I am aware that I am an immortal being with whatever powers I can imagine)...



I am one of the first to admit there are varying levels of lucidity, but if you are not aware that it's a dream at all, then it's not really lucid is it?

I frequently have "semi-lucid" dreams like this where I have superpowers and lots of control, but I still think it is reality.

----------


## Vesterguard

> I am one of the first to admit there are varying levels of lucidity, but if you are not aware that it's a dream at all, then it's not really lucid is it?



Dream control *does not* mean lucidity, or for that matter does the other way around. They tend to correlate, but if a predictor is to be chosen then lucidity normally would be a better predictor of dream control, than would the other way around. To avoid regressing the conversation off topic though, there might be an argument that dream incubation is equally as hard (maybe even harder) as active dream control and if you manage to incubate a scenario incorporating both tasks IMO it should still count, regardles of it being lucid or not ^^

----------


## Naiya

We did walk on water as a task a looong time ago.  :tongue2:  But I guess I can try it again. I'm sad I ran out of time to do the chocolate factory one for last month...maybe I'll do it again anyway.

----------


## Taffy

Ah! I just realized I did the advanced task without even realizing it in a non-lucid last night! Oh well, it was still pretty cool.

----------


## yuppie11975

What a waste of time, I read every single post on here  :tongue2: 
I don't even know why.
Congratulations to everyone!

----------


## Sephiro12

I'll try!  Both sound sort of difficult to me.  I've just had my first LD in a loooong time (you can check it out in my DJ), and I'm looking for tasks to do since when I was in the dream I was kind of like "...ok, what now?"  I'll definitely try though, walking on water sounds difficult just because I have sort of a hard time visualizing it and imagining it, but yeah.  I'll letya know.

----------


## StonedApe

> We did walk on water as a task a looong time ago.  But I guess I can try it again. I'm sad I ran out of time to do the chocolate factory one for last month...maybe I'll do it again anyway.



Me too. I tried to do it after I walked on water but I woke up.

----------


## sharkanana

Completed both tasks in a single dream.

Tasks of the month September, and smaller lucid dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Excerpts:

Basic: 



> Remembering the task to walk on water, I start looking at the containers in the room, expecting them to be full of water.
> Eventually a beige bucket is there and is full of water. I step onto the sides of the bucket, then fall on top of the water.
> I expected to land hard like concrete, but instead it feels like balancing on two floating devices. It is not easy to stand still, I walk back and forth across the water, then jump down.



Advanced: 



> I decide to attempt the advanced task. Holding my hands outward, separated and cupping, I conjure a small flame in the space between them. I then shoot my hands outward and the flame spirals away out of control.
> I then look at a high, round table with a bunch of glasses/bottles on it. I say "WIND!" and jut my hands outward and left to right, some glasses break and others fly off of the table as if blown by a strong breeze.
> I then say "EARTH!" and try to summon a boulder out of the ground, jutting upwards, but it doesn't work and my attention is drawn to the next "room".

----------


## ashraen

Completed the basic task last night. I have tried to waterwalk several times over the past couple of months and have been very frustrated in my failures. I even tried and failed the other day in the dream where I completed the advanced (easily and without a hitch). I was quite annoyed that I couldn't walk on water.. but now that I've gotten past whatever mental block that was hindering me.. it should be easy enough to do again  :smiley: 

Full DJ entry: Successful Waterwalking (FINALLY!)

Relevant portion:




> I look over and see a small pond with a rail fence around half of it. I have been trying (and failing) to walk on water for several attempts over a few months, so I decide I should walk on the water. Successfully this time. I fly over to the water, wave my hand to send a couple of sheep flying off in the distance (this is almost force of habit now. If I have a DC - human or animal - near me while I'm about to attempt something, I dismissively send them flying away from me immediately).
> 
> I had an idea of how to make the water walking work while in the waking world. I'm good at flying/floating, so I figured I would start by floating on the top of the water, then try walking. I grabbed the rail fence and stepped onto the water, keeping myself hovering over it. I lowered myself until I could feel the water touching my feet, then I let go of the fence and started to walk.. It was working! Finally!
> 
> As I crossed the pond, I began to every-so-slowly sink into the water a bit. I focused on levitating myself up a couple of inches, and continued to walk until I crossed the pond. At the other side, I took a deep breath, stabilized, and repeated the process. This time I made it back across without a hitch. I was so excited that the dream started to fade... I sat patiently, telling myself that it would come back as my world faded to black..

----------


## Lizh

i would SOOOOO wanna try this, but i rarely have lucid dreams!

----------


## USA

Oooh, these tasks look fun! Can't wait to try them!

----------


## sharkanana

How long does it usually take to get the rewards?  I didn't get them last month for doing it, and haven't received them this month either.
Also, I no longer see the groups to join on permission groups, before they were grayed out because I submitted the request to join, now they are gone.

Not a huge deal, but it is the motivation behind attempting these things!

----------


## ashraen

> How long does it usually take to get the rewards?  I didn't get them last month for doing it, and haven't received them this month either.
> Also, I no longer see the groups to join on permission groups, before they were grayed out because I submitted the request to join, now they are gone.
> 
> Not a huge deal, but it is the motivation behind attempting these things!



Might be something going on with the system. When I completed the advanced task, I got the wings and the group appeared in my list of granted permission groups. Last week I did the basic task, and yesterday (or the day before), the basic permissions group disappeared from my permission groups, and neither the Basic NOR advanced show up now, and I didn't get my second wings. They are both gone from the request area as if I had been granted both, but they don't show up where they should.

----------


## Graves

Me gusta.

----------


## Avalanche

Lol first post is me gusta in a TOTM thread?

----------


## Vesterguard

> Lol first post is me gusta in a TOTM thread?



Why not? =P

----------


## Avalanche

>implying I questioned his choice

----------


## Amythest444

This is my first time completing a task!  ::D: 

I was trying to WILD, after a while, I got into a dream, and quickly remembered the task of the month. So I teleported to the ocean, and when I got there I was on the sand. Wanting to complete other tasks I quickly ran to the water. Surprisingly, I actually walk in it. Nice cool feeling  :smiley:  I lost lucidity for maybe 3-5 minutes, but luckily I got it back  ::D:  This lucid dream was 20 minutes!  ::banana::

----------


## anderj101

I finally had my first lucid in quite a while, but I didn't stabilize it. Will attempt these tasks at my first opportunity.

Also, like a couple others mentioned above, I do not see the permission groups either. Perhaps an "undocumented feature" in the software, or just a glitch in the matrix.

----------


## yuppie11975

Only about 8 days left with our beautiful wings  :Sad:

----------


## Izanagi

I did it!!! I really did it!!! not on purpose but i was lucid and was controlling elements!!! I have wanted to do a TOTM since the task was plant a seed on the darkside of the moon or something. Well here it is straight from my DJ the Lucid Dream: 
Black=non-lucid
Red=Lucid
I don't remember much about the prelucid i do remember fragments of friends and a tower and a sunset. as i was in a house of a DC who was supposed to be a friend i looked at my hand a reality check i have only done while in the dream state once or twice i preceded to think in my head "I am dreaming" a smile appeared on my face as I immediately left the house saying bye to the three DC sisters that lived within it. The first thing i did when walking out onto the sidewalk was look at my hands once again and thought about my previous lucids and how i achieved dream control even though Validae(My Dreamguide who is crazy and Bi-Polar) can control the dream I was able to put on a ring that condensed all my power into a useable form. As i searched my pocket for the ring which i knew would be there i pulled it out and put it on and thought why not incorporate JEM a story that a friend once told me when i was very young one that he created that seemed almost real to me He was the first Jem master and through training I became the second inheriting two powerful swords one being the sword of light the silvic blade. Also as Jem master i had control over all the rings and the Jem ring. Each ring has an a spirit that dwells within it giving the wearer that ability so Fire ring = control and dominance over fire etc. and the Jem ring has the abilities of every ring but slightly less powerful then the actual rings combined. So after thinking about my Ring dream control and JEM i thought i could use my abilities as a Jem master to take back my dream from Validae. So I stabilized my dream by looking at my hands and yelling "FOCUS LUCIDITY" and one by one i slotted rings onto my left hand i put on the Fire ring the Water ring The Earth ring and The Flight/Wind ring was the ring i normally put on but it assumed its true form as the wind ring by reacting with the others. I grew wings and took to the skies I called for my Dreamguide and looked all around for her ( by the way wings rock being able to feel the bones and muscles move as you flap and turn them and feel every individual feather and how the air passes through them is sick) she didn't respond or appear so i continued to fly around do what ever shooting Fire balls and creating waves of destruction making sure to keep the dream stable then after about 40 minutes of doing those things i noticed feathers floating around and that my wings were disappearing I turned to find my dreamguide staring at me saying that she is the stronger will within our body(my body) and then she put her hand out in a pushing motion causing a gust of wind that smacked me to the ground she told me the pain i felt was because she wanted there to be pain and she laughed a bit then she disappeared i was left on the ground powerless the rings no longer glowing. I looked up at the moon as i walked through the forest for about a half hour when i came to ruins bathed in sunlight my eyes widened at the sheer beauty of the ruins it was amazing i sat on a pillar and watched the sun rise as it came up to the top of the sky a hand touched my shoulder i turned to find Validae floating behind me she said "Wake up" and my eyes opened to find myself in my room. My dream felt like it was hours long about 3 or so all together and was one of the coolest yet.

----------


## austinchmiel

sounds fun

----------


## ooflendoodle

HOLYCRAPIDIDN'TTHINKICOULDHAVETHISAWESOMEOFALUCIDD  REAMANYMORETHISWASAMAZINGI'MONFIRE!!!!!!!

Anyways I'm kind of excited, I did the basic and advanced I even thought of the task of the year , I have amazing vividity, this was the second night in a row having lucid dreams and the dream lasted for an hour and control came naturally and I even got up now when I could have slept in for at least three more hours.

/end excitement

So here is the part of the dream where I did the tasks I'll put up the whole thing later but my recall isn't too good, I kind of stopped trying that much with lucid dreaming the only thing I still do is RC's

~I remember the task of the month, walking on water sounds like something Jesus could help me with so I prayed to him then climbed out of the pool and started walking.

Sweet!

The water feels like sort of like a hard ish jello, but it's not slippery I start walking, this is fine I feel confident and great! So great I start running full speed, I go over a stretch of the pool (it's Olympic size in length or bigger) I see a mound on my left so I stop, then I try to convert the pool back to it's normal state it just becomes more gooey and I slowly sink in.

Somehow still really happy and confident I simply look at the sky and I know I will slightly float towards it which I do, I then walk across the pool to the edge and out of the pool gate onto a LA street I try to earth bend (I step into a deep stance and do to outward hammer fists) but nothing really happens, then a car comes by and I do it again, except this time a huge cone of rock comes out of the ground and launches a car then I see a message board I step forward and do a reverse punch (punching with the side with the far leg) and shoot fire clean through it.

Awesome task of the month completed! The task of the year is about movies, I vaguely remember gone with the wind but abandon it for something else.~

----------


## Mancon

Nice job everyone! Keep it up!

----------


## ooflendoodle

I can't apply to the task club in my permissions group can you still wing me Mancon?

----------


## Mancon

> I can't apply to the task club in my permissions group can you still wing me Mancon?



Once an admin gets on, they will wing you  :smiley:

----------


## RainbowSigh

I can't believe I haven't posted my Dream Journal here yet! Here it is:
Creating Things and Tasks of the Month - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
I walked on water and controlled fire.

----------


## Mancon

> I can't believe I haven't posted my Dream Journal here yet! Here it is:
> Creating Things and Tasks of the Month - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> I walked on water and controlled fire.



I love how you made the torches light up, i'm going to have to try that sometime!

----------


## anderj101

Got 'em both! I controlled air, earth, and water, then I walked on the water. 


*Spoiler* for _Relevant section of DJ entry_: 



Suddenly, I remember the tasks of the month: walk on water and control at least two of the elements. I look down and see a swimming pool. I fly down and hit the water, but sink quickly. I jump out of the pool, and then look to my right to see a couple of DCs hanging some very large balloons on a clothes line. I take a couple of steps toward them and they immediately stop and look at me with a frightened look. I raise my arms into the air and command the air to fill one of the balloons. The balloon quickly inflates and floats upward on the clothes line. As this happens, the DCs eyes get wide as they take a couple of steps back and stare at the balloon, gasping in disbelief. I look at them and say, What's wrong? Wanna see that again? I inflate a second balloon, but the others will not take any air because they have large holes in them.

I jump up and fly past the balloons, then realize that I need to control another element. I turn around in mid flight and look at the balloons that wouldn't take air. While in flight, I raise my left arm and clench my fist, then point my fist down toward the Earth. When I raise my arm, there is a hole in the Earth and the displaced dirt is floating just above me. While keeping the displaced piece of Earth up with my left hand, I use telekinesis to push the balloons and the clothes line into the hole, and then I bury them with the dirt that I was keeping elevated with my left hand. At this point, both DCs shriek in terror and run away.

Feeling quite satisfied, I start to fly away, then realize that I should try the pool again. I fly over to the pool and land on the deck by the water's edge. I stare intently at the water for a moment, then take a step onto it. The surface gives way, but I am able to walk about ankle-deep in the water. The water is very squishy and soft, but it supports my weight. As I walk, the water makes a sound similar to that of walking in wet shows. I walk across the pool, then I turn around and raise both arms, commanding the water to solidify. Instantly, the ripples in the water stop moving and the surface takes on a matte finish. I carefully step onto the surface again and it feels sort of like walking on a water bed. The surface feels solid, but it's squishy underneath. I walk across the pool again and step off onto the deck.



Here is a LINK to the full DJ entry.

I still do not see the Task of The Month permission group under Control Panel > Permission Groups, so I am unable to request permission to join. Not a big deal, but it would sure be nice to wear the wings for a week.  :smiley:

----------


## RainbowSigh

> I love how you made the torches light up, i'm going to have to try that sometime!



Yeah, it just came to me in the dream, the idea to make torches. I'm creative  ::D:  I guess I watch too many movies about treasure hunting, with torches lighting up the walls of the caves and such.

----------


## Hukif

The dream is long, so only pay attention to the red parts, these are the important ones for the advanced task.

Also, the spoiler part was supposed to be a table, but yeah don't know how to do one in DV, and yeah, all of that is a single dream...

Back to sleep.

Im looking at the TV, the novella is about to end and I cant remember the start, but then the images come back to me, oh yeah, awesome! Anyway, the commercial starts and I have to do a RC and become lucid, excellent, time to fight Nerimeno.

Summon him to me again, apparently Im not on FA planet so this is good Am I free now? he asks me No, just changed locations he attacks me while Im putting more seals throughout all of DW, his attacks wont do anything until he breaks free so I dont care about the attacks, once Im done tell him to stop You know what to do, stop making as if it hurts me at all... I told you already, no oh well time to... wake up? Oh no, this wont happen again, stabilize properly and continue talking So you wont fight? No need to fight you he says Ah, but if I tell somebody... he interrupts me You cant black mail me, she knows all about me he says Oh no, I dont mean her, I mean telling you he seems confused, soon the confusion will be over, he tries attacking me again Fine I will let you kill me, that way she will die too, after all we are connected What? You forgot? I let myself be hit last time for just that, now she is my little puppet he goes into rage, I teleport to a football field and wait for him, he arrives flying and stops there, he lets his wings out Serious now? he nods.

Well then, show me! he releases his energy and the seal holding him down breaks, after it breaks the air around makes a vacuum, and right after there is an earthquake This planet is afraid? Awesome boy! of course getting distracted allows him to hit me a bunch of times, Im set flying and by the time I notice, the field is far away from me, fall down and see him above me, Im all bloody and happy, he kicks me where Im and makes a giant crater, more blood!!! But the crater is bad, use my blood to make new drawing seals and use time stop all over that system, now the planets will be way harder, no need to be scared.

Where is she? The fight is just starting boy, dont be so impatient I tell him, he lifts me and glares at me Wont SAAAAAAY he prepares to punch me and I go into nightmare mode right before his punch reaches me, then devour his whole arm, he moves back and I teleport behind his other arm, eating it. Didnt you learn with my ancestor? he heals and attacks again, we exchange attacks for a while until I hear sound from waking, the confusion lets him rip off my hand and send me flying back again, of course move my hand cells and strangle him then put a momentary seal on him while I solve the problem with waking, go into half-awake/half-asleep state, that way I wont be woken up nor interrupted anymore.

He breaks free quickly, but I was given enough time, I start playing music on my mind, time to play with him, make a bunch of curtains appear all around a certain place, he doesnt rushes though and walks back then sends a fireball my way, I wait for it and then break it before it can reach a curtain Ole! he then teleports behind me, on the outside part of the place This is why I like you! he figured a weakness with only one attack, but I was prepared, teleport to another one and then move all the curtains and start attacking from several angles all at the same time, he tries blocking but wont work, I hit him several times and wait for his response, he used to talk back... oh well. He gets tired of this and makes a giant fireball form all around the curtains, I move back with a curtain and use it as a shield, before Im out of the fireball he is cutting it with his tail, use ex-equip and make a blade appear to protect myself, he continues to attack, arms, legs, face, tail and wings all serve as weapons, so I have to use several weapons all at the same time along with claws, when he throws me back remember why I was eating him Tenryū no Hokou! special dragon fire only for him, he is taking by surprise and thrown back, I take this chance to start splitting my consciousness. There are three, but the last one, my other female prey is only for finding her, so yeah.


*Spoiler* for _First split consciousness_: 



Me vs. Nerimeno
He gets the fire off and attacks me, I quickly ex-equip the swords, I think he feels the wife at the other side and starts holding back again AHAHAHAHAHA dont give me that shit, you wont do much like that boy SHUT UP! he says and breaths some fire towards me, I jump above it and infect it with my energy, steal his fire and send it back to him while using the matrix sense, he teleports behind and is meet by a rock wall from behind, he goes back.

He attacks again and I let him strike me with his tail, his next attack is the black sword, time to use Phantom Mirage, when he cuts me I use the mirage, since it releases a lot of youki he doesnt notices me, that and his worries for the wife, he enters in panic since I would pretty much die from those cuts Dont worry, I wont go easy on you I say from behind while smashing him down with a gravity bomb.

He gets back up and glares again Afraid to kill me and her? he tells me to shut up again and attacks with more black swords, I just use mirage to block, but he gets the hang of it soon, so I change with the other style of mirage to confuse him, he really needs to stop holding back. He gets tired of that and sends a giant energy ball my way; I send my hands back and forth Diamond dust! I make some arrangements to it so that it will form a frozen barrier around me, Nerimeno teleports above and sees the barrier, then moves away to not be hit by his power, once the power hits he is cutting the barrier with the black sword, so I ex-equip a sword of my own and block It creates energy I say happily, we continue attacking each other for a short while Diamond dust! he teleports away waiting for the barrier, but this time it is only the freezing dust around him, it of course does nothing so he counters, I jump back and move it to his eyes, when he is hit start attacking him and prepare time distortion, he uses his energy and blows the dust away, too late, the nuclear explosions start and he has to teleport out of range, I do the same thing and make a water shield.

He throws a fireball as soon as he can and I make the shield turn into a whip, and then move my hand back and forth to break the fireball, he appears behind me, looking at my eyes Fire is stronger he says Dont tell me? I teleport to the front and see another fireball, this one feels different though, especially since he is blocking my teleportation after the fireball, teleport with the other kind and try to make it mine like last time, however the heat makes my arm become nothing more than ash, I have to protect the rest of my body and move back while transforming my mouth Time to eat! I say and eat the fire, it was so hot that fusion was starting to happen; eating that of course allows me to use another Tenryū no Hokou on him it wont work like last time but whatever.

He gets out quickly, at least I got to heal my hand, take out a water gun and make it condense, then shot at him and pierce his hand You said what? he gets angry and jumps straight at me, I make more whips of water around me so he cuts them with the black sword, awesome, that thing can cut and destroy energy, so I use that to my advantage and allow it to help me create more explosions, this time he burns it down with raw energy Boring boy teleport in front of him and stop the wife is in danger, he hits me.

I cant let him do that, but I dont want the wife to die have to do something quickly, start blocking and evading, but soon its hard to do it.

The other girl hits me with anti-dark energy magic, Im thrown back in the fight vs. Nerimeno, I think he senses it tries something similar, it throws me further back and I feel pure. Idiots, Im not the same as that man I say and transform that white back to black, Nerimeno wont let this slip away just like that, so he continues attacking me, Im starting to feel groggy this is bad.

I try to block his attacks, but before I know it all my limbs are torn apart and he is starting to make a sealing power, wont happen while Im alive! Oh Nerimeno





*Spoiler* for _Second one_: 



 Wife of Nerimeno vs. Army of armor people
I take out a sword for her, time to go defeat that army, start hacking through their armors as quick as I can and use some light/fire magic to accompany. There are too many stubborn idiots though, death doesnt seems to scare them, so use another tactic, infect their helms and then make them smaller, that cracks the skulls of some, the sight disgusts them and they are finally afraid of me Now hear me out idiots! they attack regardless fine, use puppet magic on them, that will have to do for now, also steal their armors so that nobody will see the face of the woman.

Once Im in control of all the armor idiots send them with a small program to attack the house of the little girl, I too teleport there. 

First thing first, make them a bit stronger or they wouldnt be useful, apparently the boost makes them loyal without puppet, so I let them free You know what to do I say and move, we are in a mansion, there is a small house outside of it and the girl is there, she got tired of garden work me thinks, that and she was talking with a big man.

As I enter, the big man gets close to ask what I want, so I throw him out of the way I came for you (Just touch her, everything else is secondary) before I can reach her though she tries to knock me out with some weak energy, teleport behind her and grab her by the pony-tail, it breaks quickly though she yells for some reason and the big man comes back, he hits me on the head so I have to cut him in two, as soon as I do that she yells at him, I bet thats his name and hits me at the same time, I have to let go, but quickly regain my senses.

Teleport my hand to her leg and she falls down Not so fast, she uses an energy beam to try and escape so I teleport above her and prepare to kill her, as Im sending my sword down her throat the armor people stop me, they are afraid of someone else, I can sense it What are you doing idiots!? they surround me so use the thorn-path and cut them down, its like puppet but easier to use and weaker, a lower one.

They start falling apart one by one; when Im done the girl looks at me with a really pained expression on her face What? Why did you kill your friends she says They are not friends, mere puppets not like I need to explain, prepare to kill her again when the rest of my army appears she throws me away with a power that smells like roses and plans to help them, I get up and close my eyes Gravity net they all fall down It wont hurt, I promise I say to her, she points a word in front of my face, shaking Now you can kill, babe? throw her sword away and kick her, prepare to take her, no need to kill her really, she cant kill me.

As Im taking her away, she tries to use another energy attack on me strange, she does intend to throw it, and that thing can kill the wife, I cant let that happen, throw her away and cut the ball while flying away from it.

Without notice, a giant dark-green snake comes by and bites me, stab it with the sword and it lets go, I stay there in the air and look at the snake, it throws an acid smoke-screen so I have to cut through, when Im out an energy ball comes from the girl, I try to avoid it but it hits the helmet, I fall down and the girl forms a sword that can only cut dark beings, I let the wife back on the body so it only cuts the armor, then go back. Once the armor falls the girl seems surprised, the snake bites me again and I lose my arms Stop! says the girl, the snake stops.

The girl flies up to me in tears, she looks sad somehow and worried about something, I dont understand not like it matters, the injuries the snake did will be enough to kill the wife, but I already did what I went to do. I wont let him hurt you I will heal you she says. She hits me with an anti-dark energy attack, she thinks its working, there is a response and the woman gets back on the body.

When I transform the energy back in my original body, take back the control of the wife, both the snake and the girl are thrown back and lose balance, now I just need to heal the woman, but since I cant move much the girl tries again I wont let him hurt you! she is determined and gathers flowers, somehow that will help? Heal me, why? she looks at me Im not talking with you she says But you dont need to she ignores me again Oh well, it is just that




I do the same in both, so no need to read the same thing twice here.


*Spoiler* for _They converge_: 




Lets all cheer up, after all, this is ALL FICTION! my power from Kumagawa Misogi, I make the event of being hurt to death become nothing, both the girl and my original body heal back, I use the same gravity wave with both bodies and they are both thrown back, use ex-equip and take out a sword that creates for me and a saw-one for the wife, time to play!

But before that, I should break my ties to dream world, use the seals to break that apart, password Break, universe after that Im free from using whatever I want to use.





*Spoiler* for _Me vs Nerimeno vs 2_: 



Nerimeno looks calm now If you can do that, then I dont need to hold back anymore! he says, well something good came out of all this, excellent.

Nerimeno puts black swords in his arms, wings and tail then jumps at me, I split the sword in two and start blocking his attacks while using puppet Finally! he still wont talk to me though, just continues to attack, the other me gives me an idea, so use flowers to attack Nerimeno her favorites! he loses concentration for a second and I can hit him several times with puppet, he gets fed up with this and creates a giant energy ball.

I dive my hand on his power and infect it, he lets go of it, I teleport above him and smash the attack down, he teleports away, not working. The attack lets me send a wave of energy, the planet explodes and Nerimeno teleports to outer space, I teleport there with him.

Use a giant vacuum on him Time to teach you how to use the elements boy! he copies me and infects the vacuum with his energy, that makes it less hurtful, of course Im already concentrating the nitrogen in the space and sending it his way, the energy makes it explode and he has to teleport, I take control of the explosion and send him flying down the closest planet with the fire, as soon as he falls down I teleport there and infect the ground, make some diamond-walls go out and close around him, he cuts them with the black sword, make the thing become more complex and make a special material, it wont break so fast from the black sword, make a sword out of it and jump to action.

He seems surprised about this, the sword should cut through anything that exists Illogical worlds, remember? Humph he continues attacking, bad decision, when he prepares to cut me down from behind with a teleported tail, I split the sword and send it flying his way, it hurts him greatly but he heals the wounds quickly.

Before he is done healing I already have an oxygen/hydrogen net waiting, he looks at it and just cuts it, bad choice, the water falls on him, and I have modified it to make its polarity dangerous, even more so than most acids, it burns his armor and enters the muscle, where I make use of the water to break them down This is how you use them! he doesnt cares and takes the water out, Im already in front of him and start eating him, he uses his special attack and I have to back down, but also use some more earth-spikes to attack and a vacuum bomb above him, so he has to teleport while healing, I teleport in front of him and start hitting him with claws and puppet, he makes a bomb out of his outer skin and I have to block using a special kind of dance.

He starts using a lot of different kind of attacks, from my matrix sense, black swords from everywhere, dragon scales from several places and some small energy bombs Midnight dance another special kind, I block the black swords and cut the bombs, but the dragon scales get through, Im hit everywhere and he teleports in front of me and cuts me in two, mirage! He cuts the real me though and I teleport my brain somewhere else and heal back up, he teleports in front of me and I use another self-vacuum, he blows it away with energy so Im forced to eat his lower body away and heal the wounds of the swords he had on his body, also teleport away.





*Spoiler* for _Wife getting my other prey_: 



They are taken by surprise but quickly get ready for action Dont worry, I wont let him win says the girl again, wont she learn that it is useless to fight me?

The woman jumps at me as well as the snake, I turn back and use a wind-bomb for the snake then turn back and try to cut the girl, she flies out of the way so throw her back with a sound bomb from my saw, the woman uses a flowers attack, so I cut it through with the saw, the woman continues attacking along with the snake, they are very coordinated for some reason, I continue fighting them both and finally cut the snake, the girl gets angry at this and suddenly becomes stronger.

She attempts to hit me, but fails to do so because each time I use a gravity bomb and her fist will not reach, she finally gets a hit in and Im sent flying down, not enough to win! Use earth to block her next attack and instead she hurts herself, the girl jumps back hurt and tries to heal herself, like I will let her do that.

When I try to attack the snake gets on my way, so use a gravity attack to send it back down, then prepare a spear of energy to kill the girl, as Im about to do that a tiger that looks a bit too big/fat attacks me, I make a wind-shield so the fangs wont pierce and then make it explode, heal as soon as it lets go More reinforcements?

The girl finishes healing and is using more flowers attacks, there is one that attempts to make me fall asleep, that wont work, instead I use the pollen to ensnare the tiger and confuse it, when that happens the snake makes an acid cloud and makes the pollen useless, so Im forced to ex-equip a sword above its head and attempt to kill it, the damn tiger though teleports in front of it and makes a shield, use gravity to try and make the tiger kill the snake with its fangs, but it takes the fangs out? The girl is behind me with an energy ball, teleport behind her, hand on her face and smash her on the ground, the snake gets angry and transforms into a human, and he quickly uses a weird attack that tries to use my energy against myself, HA! Infect my energy, he will only kill himself, the tiger takes both of them out of the way and lets the explosion happen around me, I just make a shield, this wont kill me.

I take two more swords out and jump at them, the girl takes out a sword made of roses and the man is incapable of fighting anymore, the tiger transforms too and attacks, he uses a swarm attack and tells me to stop No way! I tell him and use a vacuum all around me, they both are incapable of breathing now.

Someone appears from behind the house and uses a gravity attack above the vacuum, that makes the air fill the place and they recover, so I make an explosion When will the reinforcements stop coming, uh?

The person from before makes a giant fireball and throws it at me, I cut it down with the swords and then use some hair-tentacles on all of them, also use an infection attack but they make it go away, interesting. When they all come at me use ex-equip again, a feint? They all disappear and appear behind, as soon as they do that the swords all go my way, I make them go away and block their attacks with more hair tentacles, that wont do.

They seem tired already, weaklings wonder if I should kill the woman already? We continue fighting, but Im too occupied with Nerimeno to make much progress.





*Spoiler* for _End of the fight_: 



He jumps at me again, use a water pool all around us and make the pressure greater, he isnt a water dragon so of course it hurts him, I move towards him and try to cut his hand but fail, he absorbed the water, dang him! I have to use dance again though, the water is coming from everywhere, this time Im absorbing it on my body and transforming it, next time he attacks me close-range use the vapor to hit his face and then send a fireball his way, create another crystal sword and block his black sword attacks with it Life magic, tree of life some trees form around him and start strangling him, I try to seal him but he is too powerful for that to work, when he gets free make the resin into acid, it takes him by surprise and I can cut with a pulsating claw his chest, he breaks my arm and takes the claw out of the body.

Im having trouble healing back now, my energy is low now he heals but he is weakened too, when he tries to attack me attach the roots at him with dance, he blocks dance and I let the roots break apart to not be affected by that, then try to stop him while Im talking, he refuses to listen, but I dont need him to listen.

When he attacks make the sound into a bomb and take another crystal sword, try to cut down his sword but he uses his strongest attack, I block with the crystal in the form of a shield, it breaks down and I have to counter with dimensional claws, as soon as the explosion happens he teleports behind me and pierces me then uses his energy to block most of my powers, Im too weakened to do much anyway and I let him pierce me time to continue.




When he pierces me, the wife also gets pierced by all of the others, I touch the girl without them noticing with dance to finish my spell Dont kill her she says, the silly girl.

I tell Nerimeno that Im taking his wife with me, also activate two atoms of hate at that same moment, one of them makes the perfect clone jutsu to replace the girl, nobody notices of course, the other one is taking down all of the humans on dream world I wont let you die he says and starts making another seal, a weaker one but since Im weak its supposed to work Karyū No Kekkai! he was expecting an attack, not a shield that only works for him, there goes my last bit of energy, I used his lower half to do that so he will be unable to save me from death.

The girl stops talking, they ask her if she is okay, she falls down, they are still unaware of the transfer, Im just pointing my sword at the girl with the wife, but the wife too will die soon, thankfully I made it so that she would be unable to feel anything from this.

You idiot, I wont let you Take her away from you? he starts crying, how cute You can save her boy, she will go with my next dream-self his eyes widen and he tries to break through the barrier, wont happen I will tell you how this works, this is a race against time, if you free me before I let her being come back to life, your wife will die but the girl that killed her because of my puppet will survive, however if you free me after she comes back to life, the girl will be already dead he interrupts me So only one of them will survive? Oh man, cant you remember? he continues trying to break the barrier They both can survive, you guys need to be smart though, not like unsealing me will be easy, you have to free the devourer of worlds, let the games begin I use a time capsule to let myself wake up and write the dream down on paper, so that I wont forget.

----------


## Mancon

> Yeah, it just came to me in the dream, the idea to make torches. I'm creative  I guess I watch too many movies about treasure hunting, with torches lighting up the walls of the caves and such.



Haha. It always reminds me of Harry Potter for some reason.

----------


## zhineTech

Hufik, that wins the award for the longest, craziest dream post i have ever seen.

----------


## yuppie11975

Agreed, your recall amazing O_o

----------


## Hukif

It had to be... it took me months to prepare all the seals, the psychological battle to make them stressed and actually kill me, make preparations after death, and... well, lots of stuff.

----------


## anderj101

No wings?  :Sad:

----------


## PercyLucid

Winged!

----------


## Hukif

What about me? Not like it matters at this point though...

----------


## Avalanche

Godammit one more day for this TOTM. I was really hoping to make it, but oh well. I am started to step over the line into lucidity right now with my WBTB's, so maybe next month.

----------


## PercyLucid

Done 

'D  :Cheeky:

----------


## Pandabear

Good job everyone, and good luck next month!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## argenis25

I Just love the things the human mind is capable of doing.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I had one of my top three worst dryspells this month...so I wasn't able to do the TOTM. But I'll try for it again in October. Hopefully there'll be another fun one. This month's tasks are really cool.

----------


## yuppie11975

Good bye my beautiful wings <3

----------


## PercyLucid

Do not worry. I'll keep'm save in this lock!

Get dreaming and I shall return them to you.

Good job everybody!!!

October task is here!

----------

